# Amber Alert!



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

AMBER ALERT***
STOP PLAYING FOR A MINUTE-COPY AND RE POST! 3 YR OLD BOY TAKEN BY MAN IN ROCHESTER MI DRIVING 2006 MITSUBISHI ECLIPSE. PLATE #98B351 RE POST NOW!!!!! I hope to see this repeated on this page many many times, a child is in DANGER !!!Come on friends... maybe we can help this little boy

copied from my FB page please copy and post on yours i know this isnt a good place for it but it might help a little


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

all be aware this is a hoax thats been spread around facebook far too many times, i find this sad and think this can only damage the chances of a real kid being kidnapped, google stuff like this before you post anything as ignorance is why this is spreading.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes thats very alarming and a thing the police would get involved in.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Snopes.com <--- best website ever. Check stuff before you pass it on.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Snopes is terrible. It's had huge numbers of cases where they completely missed the mark. 
If you want to check anything out, you'll need to find multiple sites and compare them all.

There is no one stop shop for these things any more.


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

It might not that good with Facebook stuff, but it's good for proving to my 72 year old ex-army boss and his buddies that 99% of the racist and hate filled emails they forward are completely wrong. Want to buy more tolerant work environment.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol:


----------

